# I am so disgusted with my IBS being blamed on anxiety



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I know that a huge part of IBS can be psychological. HOWEVER, I am so disgusted with all of it being blamed on my anxiety. I have had a "fragile stomach" all of my life but given a diagnosis of IBS about 10 years ago. I fluctuated between IBS-C and IBS-D. Now since my gallbladder was removed, it has truly ruined my life for the most part. From 1/97 to 3/99 it took doctors to figure out my severe epigastric pain radiating to my back was my gallbladder. After the surgery I never thought I would have to have that pain again. I was so wrong. In May of 2000 I started having those same attacks again. I had an ultrasound (to look for residual stones) in 2000. I had an EGD in Feb of 2001 and a CT scan in May of 2001. They said they can not see anything. My GI-guy is calling this a variant of my irritable bowel syndrome and suggested I get on antidepressants as soon as possible, and keep taking my Xanax. Does anyone know if there can still be stones or sludge stuck in the ducts that they can't see on scans. Please help. I had another attack today and DR. DOOGIE HOWSER took out a brochure about panic attacks to show me. I was so upset.


----------

